# Anyone have plans for a glue up rack?



## VCF (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a bunch of bar clamps and some free space on a wall and I want to make a designated spot for glue ups. Anyone have or seen anything like this?

Please share if you do. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure I understand what your trying to say. Are you saying you have room on a wall for a bench to do glue ups?.
If that's the case, it would be desirable to access a glue up table from both sides. Small items could be done but if you need to use longer clamps your going to have a problem.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive seen flip down wall units for panel clamping in shopnotes.


----------



## VCF (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry, I know my description is honorable. Something like this


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen an article about a wall-mounted panel clamping station. A net search for wall mounted panel press turns up: Woodworkers Journal, 2009.

Might have to subscribe.

Ken


----------



## VCF (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Ken, I'll check it out.


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

If you come up with something, please post it. I've been wanting to do something similar myself. I'd be interested in a design that allowed for clamping cauls across the top of the glue-up.


----------



## VCF (Feb 5, 2014)

Will do, It may be awhile before I can get to this project but I will make sure to post the plans and pics when I'm done. Thanks for everyone's help and interest.


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

This is a very old edition of American Woodworker magazine. Found it on Google books. Go to page 96.

http://books.google.com/books?id=kPYDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA96#v=onepage&q&f=false

Ken


----------



## VCF (Feb 5, 2014)

Fantastic Ken!! That is almost exactly what I had pictured in my head. Thank you very much! you have have done me a great service.


----------

